# Back to work protocols



## Sunny (24 May 2020)

I haven't been allowed set foot in my office since the start of March. We are not looking at being back in the office in any shape or form for a couple of months and recently was shown a draft return to work document. Steps include:

No public transport allowed. If you cant drive/walk/cycle, you remain at home
Teams will be split in two so whole team wont be in office at same time
Temperatures will be taken every morning
Masks must be worn at all times
No kitchen or canteen facilities will be made available
All desks and computers must be wiped down at the end of the day
The office will be deep cleaned every weekend 
Nobody is allowed to use lifts 
No physical meetings are to be held

And that's just the start....

Anyway, was talking to a relation who works with the HSE in an office environment. They were drafted into do contact tracing. They were all given the option to work from home. None of them did it and nothing said. They continue to come into office every day where there have been no changes to their physical setting. No instructions about physical distance. They has been no change whatsoever. They got sanitiser provided recently for the first time. 
And that is a HSE setting. The same HSE who is threatening business owners that they will face prosecution of they dont obey safety instructions. 
They cant even get their own house in order.


----------



## odyssey06 (24 May 2020)

Hmm, no physical meetings and masks must be worn.

I'll get more work done at home under those conditions... if I have to conference call my team mate I'd rather do it without a mask.

Are you sure those are HSE rules, or has your company come up with them e.g. no public transport?


----------



## Sunny (25 May 2020)

No, they are company rules. I will probably work from home majority of days until they ease off. I work for a foreign company and it is decided at Group level. Not blaming the HSE for those over the top restrictions. I am blaming the HSE for not having ANY restrictions in their office settings. Does a HSE ID make you immune or something?


----------



## Purple (25 May 2020)

We've closed the canteen, implemented a one-way system, have hand sanitizer everywhere, have perspex screens where people are less then 2 meters from each other and either perspex face shields or masks have to be worn at all times. The place gets deep cleaned every week and there are wipe down procedures for using all communal equipment. 
It's an upper pain in the backside. 
I'm not in the least bit surprised that the HSE employees aren't following their own rules.


----------



## lughildanach (4 Jun 2020)

Here is the Safety Protocol published by the HSA/HSE and the relevant government departments.


----------



## Purple (4 Jun 2020)

The NSAI guidance, linked in section 10 of the protocol above, is a good template for creating an operating procedure from which a training document can be created.


----------

